# Chieftain



## Fairfield (Apr 26, 2004)

Built by Scotts' at Bowling in 1968 for Steel and Bennie of Glasgow and later became part of the Cory fleet in whose colours she is taken here in 1975.
She was scrapped in March this year as WARM SEAS IV.


----------



## Bob S (Jul 12, 2004)

Seen here at Poole in Dorset in March 1997 under ownership of Rod Jenkins Marine with her name shortened to *CHIEF*.


----------



## Fairfield (Apr 26, 2004)

Interesting shot.Thanks for putting that on.Never really saw any more about her after she was sold.


----------

